# Ex-president’s corpse stolen



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird, hodling a corpse hostage.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100309/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_cyprus_president_corpse


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not so weird actually. People tried to steal President Lincoln's body for ransom too.

What happened to Lincoln's Corpse


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Where do you think beef jerky comes from


----------

